# How do I edit a thread title?



## Dave Davenport (1 Jan 2015)

Can see how to edit the content but not the title (it's probably obvious and I'm being dense).


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2015)

Top right.
Thread tools. Should be there.


----------



## Dave Davenport (1 Jan 2015)

Ta and done.


----------

